# jacket suggestions



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Where are you primarily riding? A jacket that is great for Colorado-Utah, may not be so hot for Washington. 

Personally, I go for shells and layer up appropriately. It's a little more versatile that way. For your base layers you might look at some power stretch fleece options. That stuff is warm and is great at wicking away moisture. Add a mid to heavy weight base layer and I doubt you'll be getting cold. 

Still, there are plenty of jackets out there with light insulation that should work for you.


----------



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

northeast, for the most part. Vermont regulary
Make a few trips out west every year, usually utah or co....


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

direride said:


> Just wondering what everyone would suggest for a jacket.
> Something insulated, maybe 100g or so.
> I dont have any luck with the layers and shell.
> I get cold mad easy.
> ...


 I had luck with Foursquare PJ jacket. It's warm enough for really cold days and it's less 100 bucks

Foursquare PJ Snowboard Jacket Men's Reviews & Sale | trusnow.com


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Pretty much anything with a 20,000 waterproofing/breathability rating is going to keep you noticeably warmer. But for $200 you'd better start looking for last years gear. I had an Orage jacket for years and its still holding up pretty good. Four square is another brand I had good luck with. I think this year I will get a Lib jacket tho.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Look for sales... I'm getting cold easily, tried many layers/jackets. Have a Columbia down jacket (100$), a Belowzero with slight insulation (180$) and a 686 with no insulation (180$) all windproof and breathable, and with under-arm ventilation zipps. 

The down jacket turned out to be contraproductive, I only weared twice cause even on -20°C I run too hot while riding. I found that running hot while riding is the biggest enemy cos you sweat too much and thus getting very cold if not moving anymore e.g. on the chairlift. Wearin too much was what made me freezing.

Thus I now wear as less as possible i.e. the thin insulated one on very cold/non bluebird/stormy days, the non insulated one if sun is shining and above -10°C. Under the jacket I only wear a thin functional shirt that don't soak (no cotton!, e.g. Odlo or Schoeffel) and have an extra fleese layer in the backpack to keep me warm on longer breaks.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

direride said:


> Just wondering what everyone would suggest for a jacket.
> Something insulated, maybe 100g or so.
> I dont have any luck with the layers and shell.
> I get cold mad easy.
> ...


Sorry to sound like a dick but if you are cold and don't like it, layering is the way to go, if it didn't work for you, you were doing it WRONG.

I'd go with Killclimbz' suggestiongs as well as to add a puffy under the shell.

The following layering system is bombproof and even when it is very very cold I have a hard time wearing ALL of it.

1. baselayers: do not wear tight, compression style baselayers. Get loose fitting. Not only does this fit better without "riding up" during action, the loose layer actually insulates MUCH better (people on this forum will argue that they like their tight ass tights but if you are cold, this is not really an area for opinion, the looser options are significantly warmer -science/physics)

2. get a merino wool sweater to wear between your puffy and baselayers

3. get a nano-puff or micro-puff jacket to wear between shell and baselayers.

4. get a merino wool buff for your head neck and face

If you don't like our advices get one of those super oversized puffy down coats that the rappers wear on the east coast winter videos.

Neni and OP if you are sweating and it is making you cold, you need to invest in higher quality materials that breathe and wick. Baselayers that don't wick are so 30 years ago, spend some $$.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

direride said:


> Just wondering what everyone would suggest for a jacket.
> Something insulated, maybe 100g or so.
> I dont have any luck with the layers and shell.
> I get cold mad easy.
> ...


Capilene 3 base layer
stretch mid layer
nano puff jacket or similar
gore tex shell
helmet
Mittens.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

If you dont mind spending a healthy amount of cash I would check out the Underarmor cold gear. That stuff is amazing. I typically only have to double up on them and wear a jacket and i stay very warm.


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> Sorry to sound like a dick but if you are cold and don't like it, layering is the way to go, if it didn't work for you, you were doing it WRONG.
> 
> I'd go with Killclimbz' suggestiongs as well as to add a puffy under the shell.
> 
> ...


What are some good loose t shirts that wick away moisture? My base layer is really good but I've always ridden with tighter shirts and I hate it. I'd like to find some nice tees that work since I think I'd be more comfortable with them.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*fwiw cap 1-4 refers to Patagonia Capilene*



DiggerXJ said:


> What are some good loose t shirts that wick away moisture? My base layer is really good but I've always ridden with tighter shirts and I hate it. I'd like to find some nice tees that work since I think I'd be more comfortable with them.


putting anything tigher over something looser always feels FUCKED UP...

maybe a larger size? (anything NOT cotton goes without saying, but I would stay away from vinyl too  )you're talking just a straight Tee? I actually wear a north face tee (it is not form fitting underwear, it fits like a t but is some kind of high performance shit) that I use for hiking in the summer over my bottom layer, which brings up a point I failed to emphasize:

Not to disagree with Kirkrider, but it made me realize this point: Cap 3 or higher is alot like the merino sweater I mentioned, and is great if you are cold, but here is the point I wanted to make: still wear a relaxed fit super thin baselayer such as capilene 1 (what I have currently) or silk. This ultra thin layer especially in a relaxed fit is going to do alot of science for the actual surface warmth on your skin, everything else is just insulating that layer from the cold.

Which brings me back full circle on the tee shirt: these super thin baselayers are fragile and do not hold up well to the more robust fabrics, buttons, velcros and other various things that are on my jacket, so I just wear a high performing tee over it to protect the fabric itself. I run so hot these are the only layers under my jacket 75% of the year anyway.

so my modified layer list for maximum coldnesses:

-cap 1 or silk
-high performance t shirt
-merino sweater (similar, probably superior but more $$ too, to cap 3 and 4)
-nanopuff
-shell


----------

